# Please help identify these bantams



## jengro65

I picked up 12 bantam chicks from the assortment bin at tractor supply several weeks ago. Any ideas on what these 3 boys are? Sorry about picture quality but these little fellas are quick and camera shy

This one has 5 toes and a real cry baby at times I have 3 that look just like him but I think the other 2 are girls....maybe sultan???

















This fella started out looking like a little brown chipmunk but turn a beautiful slate blue. He's also fearless

















This last little fella was the tiniest chick I ever saw. Started out yellow but has white and peach feathers now. Also has dark slate legs and a rose comb


----------



## Apyl

Top one looks like a Sultan, second maybe Australorp Bantam. Does the last one have white earlobes ?


----------



## jengro65

Yes. He does have white ear lobes.


----------



## Reinerchick

I'd say the first one (white one) is a Silkie. I have 3 and he looks just like them


----------



## mjs500doo

Sultan

Dutch Blue Bantam (only reason I say this is because of the chipmunk chick turning blue) or OEGB. 

Rose Comb Bantam


----------

